

Ask HN: How do I change my bar colour? And what is 'noprocrast' mean? - w-ll

and happy new decade! -_-
======
brk
You don't have enough karma for changing the menu bar color yet. Have
patience, and make quality contributions.

Noprocrast is a utility to force you to stop procrastinating by reading HN and
get back to work.

~~~
chaosprophet
To elaborate: essentially when noprocast is set to yes, the site blocks you
for the number of minutes entered in minaway, and after minaway minutes have
passed, allows you to read the site for maxvisit minutes.

